# BACK BUMPER COILS AKA "BBC"



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

INTRODUCING BACK BUMPER COILS AKA BBC, MANUFACTURED HERE IN THE U.S.A, LOWRIDER TESTED AND LOWRIDER APPROVED!

MADE OF PREMIUM 5160H STEEL. COILED AND HEAT TREATED ON STATE OF THE ART COILING FURNACE TECHNOLOGY WHICH GUARANTEES CONSISTENCY FROM COIL TO COIL. THIS PROCESS GIVES UNPARALLELED METALLURGICAL SUPERIORITY. SPRINGS ARE SHOT PEENED AND POWDER COATED.

THESE WILL BE EXCLUSIVE AT:

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS, INGLEWOOD, CA
HOMIES HYDRAULICS, PARAMOUNT, CA
BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS, LAS VEGAS, NV


4.5 TON (BLACK) $139.00









3.5 TON (GREEN) $139.00









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $79.00 / $159.00


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2011, 08:33 PM~19654332
> *INTRODUCING BACK BUMPER COILS AKA BBC, MANUFACTURED HERE IN THE U.S.A, LOWRIDER TESTED AND LOWRIDER APPROVED!
> 
> MADE OF PREMIUM 5160H STEEL. COILED AND HEAT TREATED ON STATE OF THE ART COILING FURNACE TECHNOLOGY WHICH GUARANTEES CONSISTENCY FROM COIL TO COIL. THIS PROCESS GIVES UNPARALLELED METALLURGICAL SUPERIORITY. SPRINGS ARE SHOT PEENED AND POWDER COATED.
> ...


WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE?? ANY VIDEO OF CARS USING DOING SOME GOOD INCHES?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BELAIR52_@Jan 20 2011, 08:36 PM~19654378
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THESE?? ANY VIDEO OF CARS USING DOING SOME GOOD INCHES?
> *




















NO VIDEO, BUT THESE ARE SOME NICE PICTURES


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

not talkin shit, but they look like everyone elses. bm, koolaid,hi-low . :dunno:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2011, 08:43 PM~19654455
> *:0  :0  :0
> *




:wave: 

What you think MUFASA?????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BELAIR52_@Jan 20 2011, 08:56 PM~19654602
> *:wave:
> 
> What you think MUFASA?????????
> *


I GOT A PAIR IN MY CAR AND ITS ON THE BUMPER....THEY WORK


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE RICK ,,,,


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much for them black ones?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2011, 08:33 PM~19654332
> *INTRODUCING BACK BUMPER COILS AKA BBC, MANUFACTURED HERE IN THE U.S.A, LOWRIDER TESTED AND LOWRIDER APPROVED!
> 
> MADE OF PREMIUM 5160H STEEL. COILED AND HEAT TREATED ON STATE OF THE ART COILING FURNACE TECHNOLOGY WHICH GUARANTEES CONSISTENCY FROM COIL TO COIL. THIS PROCESS GIVES UNPARALLELED METALLURGICAL SUPERIORITY. SPRINGS ARE SHOT PEENED AND POWDER COATED.
> ...



DO THEY FIT REGULAR DEEP CUPS?

AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED FOR THE 4 1/2 TONS


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:58 PM~19655338
> *how much for them black ones?
> *


$129.00


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 20 2011, 10:01 PM~19655376
> *DO THEY FIT REGULAR DEEP CUPS?
> 
> AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED  FOR THE 4 1/2 TONS
> *


Yes they fit standard cups & deep cups.

Shipped up north $149.00 to your door.


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Would 3ton short stacks in front of a cutty be good? If so how much shipped to 93444


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19654649
> *I GOT A PAIR IN MY CAR AND ITS ON THE BUMPER....THEY WORK
> *


MUFASA APROVED !!! :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

5160H, is that chrome-silicon? double heat treated? Is there a percentage guarantee on free height changes? 

Just a thought, why doesnt anyone sell these coils minus a turn, since most people cut at least a turn off and throw it in the trash..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 21 2011, 04:13 AM~19657461
> *MUFASA APROVED !!! :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 20 2011, 10:01 PM~19655376
> *DO THEY FIT REGULAR DEEP CUPS?
> 
> AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED  FOR THE 4 1/2 TONS
> *


 :0 what u going to do with bro put the on ur chair


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool


----------



## tone from 509 (Jun 24, 2009)

how much for da 4 1/2 ton shipped to washington 98901


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 21 2011, 03:34 AM~19657475
> *5160H, is that chrome-silicon? double heat treated? Is there a percentage guarantee on free height changes?
> 
> Just a thought, why doesnt anyone sell these coils minus a turn, since most people cut at least a turn off and throw it in the trash..*



I wonder the same thing


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 21 2011, 11:23 AM~19659402
> *I wonder the same thing
> *


Cuz some cars will accept more coil than others...ie cutty vs caddy....


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

How much for 4 1/2 shipped to new orleans 70072?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

DO U SHIP TO EUROPA?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 10:38 AM~19659521
> *Cuz some cars will accept more coil than others...ie cutty vs caddy....
> *


thats correct


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

im from washington da 509..... how do i get a hold of you so i could order
a pair of 4 1/2ton 
How much is shipping to 99350....

 :biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

how much for the 4.5 to tx 78408?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

how high will a gbody sit in the front with the shortstack of 3 tons with deep cups?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2011, 10:00 PM~19654649
> *I GOT A PAIR IN MY CAR AND ITS ON THE BUMPER....THEY WORK
> *


Only because you have a 6 inch lock up in the rear of your car ! :uh:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 21 2011, 05:42 PM~19662314
> *Only because you have a 6 inch lock up in the rear of your car ! :uh:
> *


I GOT A PAIR IN MINE... AND MY HOMIES 64!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 21 2011, 05:42 PM~19662314
> *Only because you have a 6 inch lock up in the rear of your car ! :uh:
> *


Awwww u mad cuz pro hopper dont have none ?


N Chaios car barely locks up higher than mine and does 95" w same coils so whats ur point ?


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 07:58 PM~19662789
> *Awwww u mad cuz pro hopper dont have none ?
> N Chaios car barely locks up higher than mine and does 95" w same coils so whats ur point ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 21 2011, 05:08 PM~19662054
> *how much for the 4.5 to tx 78408?
> *


Shipping cost Ruff index:
California add $25.00
North west, AZ, near by states add $35.00
Texas, Colorado, Florida add $45.00


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 06:58 PM~19662789
> *Awwww u mad cuz pro hopper dont have none ?
> N Chaios car barely locks up higher than mine and does 95" w same coils so whats ur point ?
> *


 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 07:58 PM~19662789
> *Awwww u mad cuz pro hopper dont have none ?
> N Chaios car barely locks up higher than mine and does 95" w same coils so whats ur point ?
> *


Just Messin with ya chris  plus I don't know a chaios.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 21 2011, 08:11 PM~19663436
> *Just Messin with ya chris  plus I don't know a chaios.
> *


:h5:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 11:38 AM~19659521
> *Cuz some cars will accept more coil than others...ie cutty vs caddy....
> *



I dont believe a 4.5 full stack would be beneficial in either car. It's still too tall of a coil in a caddy.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19664092
> *I dont believe a 4.5 full stack would be beneficial in either car. It's still too tall of a coil in a caddy.
> *


Same here, i barely run 4 turns in my car , but remember, others deepen the pockets on the lowers, fab a upper pocket as well w new a arm mounts etc..


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*TO THE TOP*....... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 21 2011, 03:13 AM~19657461
> *MUFASA APROVED !!! :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 I NEED THEM!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 06:58 PM~19662789
> *Awwww u mad cuz pro hopper dont have none ?
> N Chaios car barely locks up higher than mine and does 95" w same coils so whats ur point ?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I can use some 2 tons. Gottem?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 21 2011, 05:33 PM~19662238
> *how high will a gbody sit in the front with the shortstack of 3 tons with deep cups?
> *


low, but still driveable were the frame won't scrape the ground.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 25 2011, 03:15 PM~19694902
> *I can use some 2 tons.  Gottem?
> *


no sorry


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

anymore left?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 06:44 AM~19807035
> *anymore left?
> *


yes sir


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 7 2011, 07:30 AM~19807153
> *yes sir
> *



phone number?

card over the phone?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Noto to sound rude or anything but what makes the coil different from the other brands out here? I'm using blk kool aid and they're doin pretty good. But my other homie slaped in a new pair of blks and squashed them in 2 hops, these were in a dbl pump cadi. Just wondering cuz I wouldn't mind trying these coils. How much to hawaii 96819? Thanks.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 08:03 AM~19807256
> *phone number?
> 
> card over the phone?
> *


310 677 0500

or 1-888-LOW-RIDA


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2011, 08:11 AM~19807286
> *Noto to sound rude or anything but what makes the coil different from the other brands out here? I'm using blk kool aid and they're doin pretty good. But my other homie slaped in a new pair of blks and squashed them in 2 hops, these were in a dbl pump cadi. Just wondering cuz I wouldn't mind trying these coils. How much to hawaii 96819? Thanks.
> *



WELL JUST CAUSE THERE BLACK DOESNT MEAN THERE THE SAME. THESE COLORS HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR EVER, BUT THAT BEING SAID THE DIFFERENCE OF COILS ARE GAGE, HEAT TREATING, SET POINTS, GAPPING, SO THERE IS ALOT OF DIFFERENCES WHEN COMES DOWN TO IT BUT YA THEY ALL LOOK ALIKE.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's true. I'm jus wondering. I understand the gap space in vetween and how much they heat treat etc etc. But I'm willing to try it regardless. I would like to try a set. How much to hawaii 96819. Thanks.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2011, 09:39 AM~19807924
> *That's true. I'm jus wondering. I understand the gap space in vetween and how much they heat treat etc etc. But I'm willing to try it regardless. I would like to try a set. How much to hawaii 96819. Thanks.
> *


im sure one coil will fit in the one rate box from the post office, so ruffly $30.00


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2011, 09:11 AM~19807286
> *Noto to sound rude or anything but what makes the coil different from the other brands out here? I'm using blk kool aid and they're doin pretty good. But my other homie slaped in a new pair of blks and squashed them in 2 hops, these were in a dbl pump cadi. Just wondering cuz I wouldn't mind trying these coils. How much to hawaii 96819? Thanks.
> *


INTERESTING..


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 7 2011, 09:25 AM~19807774
> *WELL JUST CAUSE THERE BLACK DOESNT MEAN THERE THE SAME. THESE COLORS HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR EVER, BUT THAT BEING SAID THE DIFFERENCE OF COILS ARE GAGE, HEAT TREATING, SET POINTS, GAPPING, SO THERE IS ALOT OF DIFFERENCES WHEN COMES DOWN TO IT BUT YA THEY ALL LOOK ALIKE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 7 2011, 09:25 AM~19807774
> *WELL JUST CAUSE THERE BLACK DOESNT MEAN THERE THE SAME. THESE COLORS HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR EVER, BUT THAT BEING SAID THE DIFFERENCE OF COILS ARE GAGE, HEAT TREATING, SET POINTS, GAPPING, SO THERE IS ALOT OF DIFFERENCES WHEN COMES DOWN TO IT BUT YA THEY ALL LOOK ALIKE.
> *



well old tvs are black and white and penguins or black and white so this must mean old tvs are pengins? :biggrin: 

i call u in a little  be nice if you can come back with some heat treated 5.20s :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 7 2011, 09:19 AM~19807720
> *310 677 0500
> 
> or 1-888-LOW-RIDA
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 11:44 AM~19808683
> *well old tvs are black and white and penguins or black and white so this must mean old tvs are pengins?  :biggrin:
> 
> i call u in a little   be nice if you can come back with some heat treated 5.20s  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I know if u cut a turn off it will fit. I use 5 turns or less. Mostly less. But thanks homie. Ima hit u up later.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

id like to try a set ..which ones u suggest for a 63 full pitbull frame an suspension ..3 pump 12 batts.og 283..heavy fucker


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 PM~19654547
> *not talkin shit, but they look like everyone elses.  bm, koolaid,hi-low . :dunno:
> *


my bm 3.75 springs are green and say bbc.... :cheesy:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmm..


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Wholesale Avialble Too!
Call Or PM to inquire on becoming a dealer.
1-888-Lowrida


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655764
> *Yes they fit standard cups & deep cups.
> 
> Shipped up north $149.00 to your door.
> *


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking for good reliable distributers in each state to carry our coils. These coils are all blue printed and set to specs to reinsure that the first one will be identical to the last.

PM or Call to find out terms and conditions.


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

got any chrome ones?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655764
> *Yes they fit standard cups & deep cups.
> 
> Shipped up north $149.00 to your door.
> *



*TTT*


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

4.75 or 5 ton?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Need a set of 4.5 to 60625


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

got any 4 tons? whats the price shipped to 46229 thanx


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Website will be up soon with a full list of authorized dealers, 1 or 2 distributers per state, come aboard before you get left behind.


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

How much for the 3 ton short stack raw, need 4 shipped to 75235


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Excellent seller. Got my order fast, good communication and tracking info was provided. 

Now lets see if they work...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

ALL GOOD IN STOCK!


















100% U.S.A MADE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 25 2011, 10:26 PM~20419996
> *Website will be up soon with a fool list of authorized dealers, 1 or 2 distributers per state, come aboard before you get left behind.
> *


 Hey Rick, you call them FOOL's playa LOL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2011, 06:25 PM~20442873
> *Hey Rick, you call them FOOL's playa  LOL
> *


Lol, dam spell check on my iPhone, lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 28 2011, 08:58 PM~20443699
> *Lol, dam spell check on my iPhone, lol
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE COILS RICK ...... BBC EQUIPPED


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard good reactions bout theae coils.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:38 PM~20467494
> *THANKS FOR THE COILS RICK  ...... BBC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM, THAT PICTURES IS BANGING!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Is mine banging too Rick? Im going to try out a set of these on my single pump.......show Mufasa who's the FKN boss.......SWITCHMAN HYDRAULICS


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 2 2011, 02:07 PM~20468172
> *Is mine banging too Rick? Im going to try out a set of these on my single pump.......show Mufasa who's the FKN boss.......SWITCHMAN HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


You see my steer wheel man........well it looks like the tire is even with his left nipple, I will measure from the floor to the left nipple to see what it did :biggrin: 

Que onda pinche Chris!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 2 2011, 02:12 PM~20468202
> *You see my steer wheel man........well it looks like the tire is even with his left nipple, I will measure from the floor to the left nipple to see what it did :biggrin:
> 
> Que onda pinche Chris!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 2 2011, 02:07 PM~20468172
> *Is mine banging too Rick? Im going to try out a set of these on my single pump.......show Mufasa who's the FKN boss.......SWITCHMAN HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 02:23 PM~20468289
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Was time for a comic break.........looking good out there(the car fool).


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 2 2011, 02:28 PM~20468342
> *:biggrin: Was time for a comic break.........looking good out there(the car fool).
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bout 43 inches. Looks good. Remember mufasa is 6batt on the bumper


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 2 2011, 02:33 PM~20468392
> *Bout 43 inches. Looks good. Remember mufasa is 6batt on the bumper
> *


46-47 RIGHT NOW :cheesy:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 2 2011, 02:33 PM~20468392
> *Bout 43 inches. Looks good. Remember mufasa is 6batt on the bumper
> *


I was sure someone was going to remind me he was on 72 volts........... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:38 PM~20467494
> *THANKS FOR THE COILS RICK  ...... BBC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> ...



*KILLER ASS PIC  *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2011, 07:40 PM~20470825
> *KILLER ASS PIC
> *


SUP DOGG !


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@May 2 2011, 07:39 PM~20470812
> *I was sure someone was going to remind me he was on 72 volts........... :biggrin:
> *


IM ON 147.589V NOW :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20471571
> *SUP DOGG !
> *


*SUP CHRIS CAR IS BANGING BROTHA.*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+May 2 2011, 03:12 PM~20468202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum !!!!!!!now that more like it. 72 volts, mini trucker run that...This is lowriding Partner, go big or go HOME :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 10:42 PM~20472629
> *
> cough...cough...B/S :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2011, 09:52 PM~20472214
> *SUP CHRIS CAR IS BANGING BROTHA.
> *


Thanks dogg.....its doin o.k. :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 03:38 PM~20467494
> *THANKS FOR THE COILS RICK  ...... BBC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 3 2011, 05:03 AM~20473606
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SUP CRACKER ! SUP W THAT REGAL ?????


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 11:42 PM~20472629
> *Your boy got a fucked low nipple at mid chest :wow:
> J/P looks good Joe
> cough...cough...B/S :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

USA Made


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Will be @ LRM AZ show this weekend. 

Low life hydraulics booth exclusive!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Also Available in Texas:

HI Lo Custom Hydraulics
5616 E Paisano Dr, El Paso, TX, 79925
915-781-2107


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

BBC coils ....!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that hits nice. what ton is that and what u runnin?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 21 2011, 12:00 AM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




HELL YEAH THAT MONTE IS WORKIN.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Works damn good................


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 21 2011, 01:34 AM~20597787
> *damn that hits nice. what ton is that and what u runnin?
> *


 he posted in another thread single del toro bladder..


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@May 21 2011, 08:55 AM~20598715
> *he posted in another thread single del toro bladder..
> *


Single bladder green coils they wrking....
Thanks for the comments :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmm nice.. :wow: i'm have to get some from rick soon 4 my cutty... nice m-c homie... hope my cutty works when done..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596806
> *BBC coils ....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 21 2011, 01:34 PM~20599885
> *dammmmmmmm nice.. :wow: i'm have to get some from rick soon 4 my cutty... nice m-c homie... hope my cutty works when done..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 21 2011, 09:14 AM~20598793
> *Single bladder green coils they wrking....
> Thanks for the comments  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT FOR SOME GREAT COILS*


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20601299
> *TTT FOR SOME GREAT COILS
> *


Hope so. Should find out in next few days....


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Which ones do u recamend for a 87 regal with a V8 homie and how much ship to the 60505 I'll State


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

BBC AVAILABLE AT:

SWITCHER HITTERS
2000 Western Avenue
Las Vegas, NV 89102-4619
(702) 796-7867


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@May 22 2011, 02:10 AM~20602417
> *Which ones do u recamend for a 87 regal with a V8 homie and how much ship to the 60505 I'll State
> *


4.5 ton

Mine seem to be working!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 26 2011, 09:37 AM~20632851
> *4.5 ton
> 
> Mine seem to be working!
> *


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

for those with a 4.5 coils is it hard to shove a full stack in there?i have a 64 and need to order some new springs


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

nvm just got mine cant lift or dump car lol


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

jtheshowstoppper said:


> nvm just got mine cant lift or dump car lol


:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

5 turns


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

took a 1.5 coils off much better


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a 3.5 white pair or a raw pair so I can powder coat them. Got them? How much shipped to 95316


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Need a new pair


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I cut 1 1/2 off of mines also. 4.5


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

1downkat said:


> I'm looking for a 3.5 white pair or a raw pair so I can powder coat them. Got them? How much shipped to 95316


 They come in green only, pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes siiir. Ttt for bc coils


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

559karlo said:


> Need a new pair



Is yours already worn out? How much hopping? Doing market research. :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

need a pair of 4 1/2 ton shipped to 93901


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

big pimpin said:


> Is yours already worn out? How much hopping? Doing market research. :biggrin:


 Ya but put in some work on them more then 10 hopps on them. still doing good but dnt have the extra push they did but still wrk


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

I cut a half turn and I was able to shove a full stack in my 88 Monte...like others, I have a little play.


----------



## 86 buick regal (Apr 1, 2009)

They smash to easy! Got some in my regal, cut about 1/4 coil off or so after doing a few test hops they seem to do ok after a good 10 or so licks they smashed!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Put a new set at 5 1/2 turns and they didn't seem to work too good then cut them to 5 turns and worked a lil better but smashed really quick


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Supershow LRM 2011

Special pricing that day only.

If you can make the show or call in, we will have our landline forwarded. 1-888-LOWRIDA


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

need black 4.5 ton shipped to surprise,az 85387 price


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Black Sunday


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

What's the black Sunday deals on coils??


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

You would have to come or call that day


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

5 days


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

DECEMBER SPECIALS, CALL FOR INQUIRYS 1-888-LOWRIDA


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

_*XMAS SPECIALS NOW TILL THE 25TH
CALL FOR PRICE OR PM
1 888 LOW RIDA*_


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> _*XMAS SPECIALS NOW TILL THE 25TH
> CALL FOR PRICE OR PM
> 1 888 LOW RIDA*_


U MISSED THE SHAW YESTERDAY.....IT WAS KOO !!

& DONT FORGET MY XMAS GIFT...4.5 TONS....LOL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> U MISSED THE SHAW YESTERDAY.....IT WAS KOO !!
> 
> & DONT FORGET MY XMAS GIFT...4.5 TONS....LOL


[h=2]







[/h]ya, weather wasnt looking to hot, plus wanted to watch the cowboy play, should went tho, they fucking lost! 

did you put it on your xmas list (bbc 4.5)​


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW ITS ON THE XMAS LIST DOGG, GOTS TO KEEP THE CAR ON THE BUMPER LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY !


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> U KNOW ITS ON THE XMAS LIST DOGG, GOTS TO KEEP THE CAR ON THE BUMPER LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY !


i got you, you already know!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:h5: THATS WHAT IM TALKNBOUT !


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> i got you, you already know!





MUFASA said:


> :h5: THATS WHAT IM TALKNBOUT !


What's up ma Boyz.....


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's up ma Boyz.....


Nathan, trying to see how many people want a coil in there stockings. Lol


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Nathan, trying to see how many people want a coil in there stockings. Lol



me me me me is santa guna swing them by


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's up ma Boyz.....


WAZ CRACKN CRACKA ??

WHERES THAT GEAR U WAZ SUPPOSED TO SEND ME MONTHS AGO ? :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## kilos2 (Dec 11, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

3.5 & 4.5 backbumper coils good in stock


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> WAZ CRACKN CRACKA ??
> 
> WHERES THAT GEAR U WAZ SUPPOSED TO SEND ME MONTHS AGO ? :scrutinize:


I think he sent it to me accidentally. Lol


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Rick Imma hit you up tomorrow


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Rick Imma hit you up tomorrow


Simon limon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I think he sent it to me accidentally. Lol


:angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> 3.5 & 4.5 backbumper coils good in stock


:thumbsdown: THESE COILS ARE MAKING MY BACK BUMPER LOOK LIKE SHIT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsdown: THESE COILS ARE MAKING MY BACK BUMPER LOOK LIKE SHIT


Jajajajajaj


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Jajajajajaj


U WONT BE LAUGHING WHEN I SEND U MY CHROME AND GOLD BILL :wow:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> U WONT BE LAUGHING WHEN I SEND U MY CHROME AND GOLD BILL :wow:


I'm invent some RUBBER bumper stoppers


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

BBC!!


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

just order my coils!! CANT WAIT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

NEW 2 TON COIL


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a ### for shop...


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

Wut price do u have on some 3.5 tons wit shipping to tx 78332? Ive been shoppimg around n seen some 3 tons, whats the difference between 3 ton and 3.5?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

how many turns are the 2 tons??they precut length..


----------



## I HOPP (Sep 13, 2011)

What do think for a 82 fleetwood? 8 batts to the nose, 1 piston pump.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

WICKED DREAMS said:


> Got a ### for shop...


1 888 LOW-RIDA


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

1lo84regal said:


> Wut price do u have on some 3.5 tons wit shipping to tx 78332? Ive been shoppimg around n seen some 3 tons, whats the difference between 3 ton and 3.5?


THE 3.5 ARE A FULL STACK OF COILS NORMALY FOR THE FRONT, THE 3 TON IS A SHORT STACK CAN BE USED FRONT OR REAR


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> how many turns are the 2 tons??they precut length..


4 1/2 TURNS 8" TALL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

I HOPP said:


> What do think for a 82 fleetwood? 8 batts to the nose, 1 piston pump.


IF IT HAS V8, 4.5 TON WILL WORK


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> INTRODUCING BACK BUMPER COILS AKA BBC, MANUFACTURED HERE IN THE U.S.A, LOWRIDER TESTED AND LOWRIDER APPROVED!
> 
> MADE OF PREMIUM 5160H STEEL. COILED AND HEAT TREATED ON STATE OF THE ART COILING FURNACE TECHNOLOGY WHICH GUARANTEES CONSISTENCY FROM COIL TO COIL. THIS PROCESS GIVES UNPARALLELED METALLURGICAL SUPERIORITY. SPRINGS ARE SHOT PEENED AND POWDER COATED.
> 
> ...




Got mine from Hi-Low....good coils!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> THE 3.5 ARE A FULL STACK OF COILS NORMALY FOR THE FRONT, THE 3 TON IS A SHORT STACK CAN BE USED FRONT OR REAR


Sweet. Then how much is a set of 3.5 tons to tx78332? Im goin to throw em on a 91 s10 v 6 wit a piston pump at 72 volt (batteries rated at 1000 cca). If i get good results i add a couple batterys later.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

what would be the best to run for a 91 fleetwood? 2 1 inch pumps to nose with 12 batteries running the pumps? Partial frame wrap. Front frame rails, pockets, partial belly, rear humps and rear inner humps... Any help wouold be appreciated. I had full stack 4 tons before and i smashed them within a few times hoppin. But dont wanna use frame breakers either


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

GoodTimes317 said:


> what would be the best to run for a 91 fleetwood? 2 1 inch pumps to nose with 12 batteries running the pumps? Partial frame wrap. Front frame rails, pockets, partial belly, rear humps and rear inner humps... Any help wouold be appreciated. I had full stack 4 tons before and i smashed them within a few times hoppin. But dont wanna use frame breakers either


Try putting regular cups with welded saddles and use same coils, gives you more leverage, that's what we do once we smash them, always life after death.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

How much for the 4.5 black ones sent to 80910 or pm me


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

BLACK & GREEN GOOD IN STOCK!

IF THEY DON'T SAY BBC, THEN THERE NOT THE REAL DEAL!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

uuppp


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

how much for a black set shipped to 75455


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> BLACK & GREEN GOOD IN STOCK!
> 
> IF THEY DON'T SAY BBC, THEN THERE NOT THE REAL DEAL!


:h5:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Luv m I ordered some 4.5 and put it this way nobody wants to ride wit me now:dunno: they say I should warn them before I hit it


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TAX TIME IS HERE, INSTALL'S & MAIL ORDER. TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

im not tryin to get big inches i have a 76 caprice i just want hop a little and then lay what coils do u recomend


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> im not tryin to get big inches i have a 76 caprice i just want hop a little and then lay what coils do u recomend


for front and back


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Short stacks all the way around


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Short stacks all the way around


how much shipped to 95127 chrome front\back


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

91 caprice single to the nose on 8 batts will the 4 tons black coil work in there i have 3.5 tons now and is it a mist to rin a deep cup to break em in?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

1lo84regal said:


> Sweet. Then how much is a set of 3.5 tons to tx78332? Im goin to throw em on a 91 s10 v 6 wit a piston pump at 72 volt (batteries rated at 1000 cca). If i get good results i add a couple batterys later.


How much for 3.5 tons shipped to tx 78332? PayPal ready


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> TAX TIME IS HERE, INSTALL'S & MAIL ORDER. TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF!


How for sum 4 1/2 shipped to okc,i have a 96 fleetwood single pump stevie d was out of them really need sum good coils thanks..........


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## epi530 (Jan 14, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

I have a 83 monte 72volts with a 350 what size and how many turns? Mufasa


----------

